# New T-6 Lamps???



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I prefer to light my tanks with regular or ODNO flourescent lamps for the better front to back coverage I get for the wattage. That being said, there seems to be a new light on the market...well, at least new to the online vendors here in the states.

Quantum Aquatic's Lightning Rod T-6 lamps claim to fit into regular flourescent fixtures. Quantum also claims that they are between 30-70% brighter then traditional flourescent lamps.

Here is a link:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=32106&category_id=1843&pcid1=

I am thinking of buying a couple just to see if the claims are true but I thought I would ask if anyone else has any experience with them.

(edit) I just e-mailed Quantum Aquatics from their website, http://www.ethicalpet.com/press.php
asking for the lumen output and what type of ballast, magnetic or electronic, one needs to power these lamps. I will let everyone know what I hear from them.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is the response I received:

"Our Lightning Rod T6 lamps can indeed be powered by "most" standard aquarium fixtures, meaning aquarium hoods or strip lights that utilize standard full wattage magnetic or electronic ballasts. As a rule, electronic ballasts tend to fire truer and at full output than do some of the magnetics so my personal preference is a fixture that has an electronic ballast; however, both should work fine. 

By the way, generally speaking the actual lamp life tends to be improved by electronic ballasts; however, the actual ballast life itself tends to be greater with magnetics. 

Though this is only supposition on my part, and though it is unlikely that you saw the ad in a Pet Solutions catalog as I do not believe they carry our line (perhaps you saw it in someone else's catalog), I would imagine Pet Solutions or whomever it was used the word "most" in their ad because they are aware that there are a few fixture manufacturers out there that have been downgrading the quality of their ballasts lately just to save a few bucks. One such manufacturer I know (who will remain nameless) is actually putting only a 30 watt output ballast in their 48" fixtures instead of a 40 watt which is certainly good for that manufacturer's net profit line but not for the tank specimens being illuminated.

To your other question, our Lightning Rod:

7000K Daylight lamp produces an average of 72.71 lumens per watt. This is a pure, true daylight spectrum lamp.

Aqua Flora Plus lamp produces an average of 47.61 lumens per watt. The lower lumen rating of this lamp is due to its high blue, red and infra-red output. These are important to proper aquatic plant health. Generally speaking, the further away from a pure daylight spectrum a lamp is tuned, the lower the lumen output. By the way, given its strong red and blue spectrums, this lamp color enhances quite nicely as well. 

Both the lumens per watt listings above are based on real use conditions. Based on an optimum lab conditions environment these numbers would be dramatically higher but I dislike misleading the hobbyist with inaccurate statistics that cannot be produced in real life situations."

Thanks for you interest.

Regards,

Bill Schiaffino

Executive Director of Quantum Aquatics

Inless someone else has some experience with these, I may give a couple of each a try and see how they work out. Not sure about the color of the 7000k lamps but the only way I will know is to try and see


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

If you got the spectral distributions for each tube I can calculate the PUR-efficiency for you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That would be cool, thanks for the offer defdac! I guess I will e-mail Bill again and ask him for the info!


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

Matt,
I am not using this specific bulb but I am running two 54 watt 48 inch T6 tubes I purchased at natural Lighting.com. I am running them off of a workhorse five ballast and wired them for the T5 bulbs. These bulbs are super bright!! The ones I have are a 91 cri and I think 5500K. They're really nice because you can put them right in a regular T8 fixture. I have two of these running with four GE 9325 55 watt CF on my 75 gal tank and the color balances out very nicely. I have the t6's coming on for 6 hours in mid day and the plants start pearling instantly when they click on. 
I would be interested in the color of the 7000k bulbs you mentioned but I didn't see any 48" tubes listed there? If you give them a try please post and let us know how you like them.



Jon


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That Pet Place has the 48" lamps for $12.99. Here's the link:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/shopay00.aspx

and the link for the Aqua Flora Lamps also:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/MainPro/shopay00.aspx

The Workhorse 5 (I thnk) is what powers my fixture. I'm also using a generic ballast purchased from Lowes to 2x overdrive some T-8's in a DIY canopy I built. I was thinking of trying them in each once I make the decision to purchase them or not 

I'm always skeptical about new bulbs and manufacturer's claims. I was hoping to hear that someone else might be using t-6 lamps, thanks for the input...


----------



## Rupey (Jun 3, 2004)

OK I see the 48" T6 tubes they have are only 40 watts? The ones I bought were 55 watts each. Heres a link to the tubes 
http://www.naturallighting.com/show_product.cfm?&product_id=390


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Wow, 330 watts on a 75g, you must be trimming every day  Were the 55CF lamps not enough or did you just want to play with the linear lamps?

I'm currently at 206 watts on my 75g and hate that I have to trim weekly...The lamps you mentioned may also be worth a try. At least for those of us who like linear lamps. I wonder how they will look 2x overdriven? Looks like they hae a decent lumen output along with the good CRI.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Bill does not have any spectral graphs that are suitable for e-mail but did suggest that I go to a LFS and take a look at the graph since it is printed on their boxes. 

Maybe I can check them out the next time I am at PetSmart if they have them. None of the local stores around here I doubt will carry them. It is not a very plant friendly area around here.


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

My Ethical Rep. came to visit us last week, the Lightning Rod lamps looked pretty impressive. We will start carrying them soon I think. If she left the brochure with the spectral plots, I'll try and scan it for everyone.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

UncleJT said:


> My Ethical Rep. came to visit us last week, the Lightning Rod lamps looked pretty impressive. We will start carrying them soon I think. If she left the brochure with the spectral plots, I'll try and scan it for everyone.


That would be greatly appreciated Uncle JT


----------



## UncleJT (Apr 19, 2005)

MatPat said:


> That would be greatly appreciated Uncle JT


MatPat:

I'm now at the store but the flyer she gave me last week does not have the spectral graphs like I was thinking. I'll see what my rep can do for me.


----------

